# πομοντόρια και οι παραφυάδες τους



## sarant (Sep 19, 2008)

Την περασμένη Παρασκευή πρόσεξα στη λαϊκή που σε δυο πάγκους με ντοματάκια έγραφε "κομιντόρια". Αυτό σκέφτηκα είναι παραφθορά του "πομοντόρια", δάνειο από τα ιταλικά (pomodoro, παναπεί χρυσό μήλο). Το γιώτα ίσως εξηγείται, δάνειο από έναν χωρισμένο πληθυντικό (pomi d'oro), το αρχικό κάπα λιγότερο.

Στο γκουγκλ βρίσκω πολλά πομοντόρια, πέντε αναφορές σε κομοντόρια και δύο σε κομιντόρια, αλλά η μία είναι βαριά, από λευκαδίτικη εφημερίδα που αναρωτιέται: - Μα είναι δυνατόν να έχουν κάνει το σπίτι του Βαλαωρίτη μανάβικο με καστραβέτσα και κομιντόρια; (Καστραβέτσι είναι το αγγούρι, σλάβικο δάνειο αυτό).

Ταυτόχρονα, κατά σύμπτωση, βλέπω σήμερα ένα ποίημα του Κοτζιούλα (έκδοση 1953), που λέει
_μα είχε έναν τάλαρο με πιπεριές καυτές
μαζί με κομποδόρια αγένωτα
_
(Τάλαρος, λέξη ομηρική, μεγάλο καλάθι, που κάποιοι ελληνοβαρεμένοι τη θέλουν να είναι η αρχή του τελάρου και του τάλιρου).
Και υποθέτω πως τα κομποδόρια είναι τα κομιντόρια-κομοντόρια-πομοντόρια, όπου το μπ θα έγινε από παρετυμολογική επιρροή (κόμπος), εξόν κι αν είναι διαλεκτικό δάνειο από την αντικρινή Ιταλία (ο Κ. ήταν Ηπειρώτης), αφού στις διάλεκτες της Απουλίας οι ντομάτες είναι pimbiduru.

Τώρα ετοιμάζομαι να ξαναπάω στη λαϊκή, αλλά ομολογώ πως διστάζω να ρωτήσω τον πουλητή αν ξέρει γιατί τα πομοντόρια γίναν κομιντόρια, διότι μπορεί να'χει τίποτα γινωμένα πρόχειρα και να τα εκτοξεύσει. 

Οπότε, τα φώτα σας ζητώ, αν ξέρει κανείς τίποτσι.


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 19, 2008)

sarant said:


> Τώρα ετοιμάζομαι να ξαναπάω στη λαϊκή, αλλά ομολογώ πως διστάζω να ρωτήσω τον πουλητή αν ξέρει γιατί τα πομοντόρια γίναν κομιντόρια, διότι μπορεί να'χει τίποτα γινωμένα πρόχειρα και να τα εκτοξεύσει.



Εγώ θα σου έλεγα να μη διστάσεις. Πιστεύω δε ότι θα εκπλαγείς. Απλώς φρόντισε μην πας σε ώρα που γίνεται χαμός.


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2008)

*Πομιδόρο* διαβάζω ότι είναι, ήταν μάλλον, η κοινή ονομασία στα Επτάνησα, ιδ. Λευκάδα. Και εικάζω ότι βγήκε από ιταλικό πληθυντικό, pomi d'oro, πομιντόρια. Για το κομιντόρια, δεν μπορώ να εικάσω. Μπορώ ωστόσο να προσθέσω ότι στην Κύπρο τις λένε και _πομιλορκά_.


----------



## sarant (Sep 19, 2008)

Ο φίλος μου ο Κερκυραίος, πάντως, ο συνονόματος, λέει πως 
_Στη δική μου εποχή και στην Κέρκυρα, στην τρέχουσα γλώσσα λέγαμε αποκλειστικά "ντομάτες".
Βέβαια ήξερα "από πάντα" (δηλ. από πολύ μικρός) ότι η ντομάτα λέγεται στα ιταλικά "πομοντόρο", καθώς και την ετυμολογική της ανάλυση - αλλά δεν ξέρω (δεν θυμάμαι) γιατί κι από πού. Μπορεί να μου τόχε πει ο πατέρας μου, μπορεί νάχα ακούσει τίποτα απ' το στόμα κάποιας γριάς.
(Υπάρχουν πολλές ιταλικές λέξεις που τις ήξερα από πάντα, έτσι, από επιφοίτηση του Σάντο Σπίριτο).
_


----------



## zephyrous (Sep 20, 2008)

Πατρίδα (Αρτινός) ο Κοτζιούλας, και τον έχω παρακολουθήσει αρκετά. Μου επιβεβαίωσε ο πατέρας μου ότι τα ντοματάκια τα λέ(γα)με "κομποδόρια" στην Άρτα (Άσχετο: και τα μικρά πεπόνια, τα πράσινα, τα λέγαμε "κορασίδια").


----------



## sarant (Sep 21, 2008)

Ζεφ, ευχαριστώ. Πράγματι Αρτινός ο Κοτζιούλας, και μάλιστα απο την Πλατανούσα.
Κατά σύμπτωση, προχτές πέρασα στις σελίδες μου ένα ποίημά του αυτοβιογραφικό, όπου λέει:

Το παιδί της Πλατανούσας
(χωριατόπουλα, το νου σας!)
γράμματα ήθελε να μάθει
και κατάντησε στη Βάθη.

Ο Κερκυραιος φίλος μου, που έλεγα προχτές, επανήλθε αφού πρώτα ρώτησε τη μάνα του, η οποία του είπε πως στην Κέρκυρα προπολεμικά τις ντομάτες τις έλεγαν όντως "κομιντόρια". Όλες τις ντομάτες, όχι κάποια ποικιλία.


----------



## zephyrous (Sep 21, 2008)

Δεύτερη πατρική συνεισφορά: στην Πρέβεζα τα λένε "κουμουντόρια" (ή κομοντόρια).


----------



## cythere (Sep 21, 2008)

sarant said:


> Πράγματι Αρτινός ο Κοτζιούλας, και μάλιστα απο την Πλατανούσα.


 
Μικρός που είναι ο κόσμος... Η Πλατανούσα είναι το χωριό του πατέρα μου, και σήμερα μόλις ανακάλυψα ότι ο Κοτζιούλας ήταν ξάδερφος της γιαγιάς.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 17, 2011)

Διάβασα σήμερα ένα κεφαλονίτικο κείμενο, το οποίο είχε στο τέλος και το σχετικό (κι απαραίτητο, όπως αποδείχθηκε) γλωσσάρι. Εκεί λοιπόν έλεγε: *κομιντόρο = τομάτα*.


----------



## stathis (Apr 17, 2011)

(Προσοχή, ακολουθεί οπτικοακουστική παραφυάδα)

_Σερί ζετέμ, σερί ζε τ' αντόρ
Κόμο λα σάλσα ντελ πομοντόρ'_

Bob Azzam - Ya Mustafa


----------

